

What license to use for open source, if I want to guarantee attribution - _RPM

So, what license should I use if I want to be assured that anyone that uses the software will ship with the license that shows that I wrote the software?
======
Arnt
Something really short, so your desire doesn't drown in a sea of verbiage.

Some people are assholes. Not many, IMSNHO. I assume you don't want to spend
your days talking to assholes, or pay a lawyer to do that, so ignore that
factor.

The others will do as you want if they can tell what you want and it's
reasonable. If you pick a short, readable license your chances are good. One
of the BSD licenses will do.

------
dalke
Why doesn't the GPL do what you want?

